

The Google Wave chatting tool is too complicated for its own good. - suprgeek
http://www.slate.com/id/2232311/

======
tumult
Google was foolish to release Wave to non-developers this early. Now you have
bozos like this guy complaining about the need for features that haven't been
implemented just yet, like draft mode (suppresses live keystrokes.)

On top of that, for some reason guys like these seem to want to say something
about Wave, but few have anything meaningful to say, especially the empty-husk
tech pundits. So they'll just spout something empty that sounds nice.

I've been using Wave for months. It's great. It's early in development. It's
called a preview for a reason.

Stop comparing it to Twitter. In fact, stop comparing x against Twitter, or y
against Facebook, or z as the iPhone killer, etc. Gahhhh.

Also, dupe.

------
adamhowell
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=881802>

------
htsh
I'm with Mr. Manjoo here. Check out that screenshot -- it looks like an
interface nightmare similar to AOL in the 90's. Where are my eyes supposed to
go? What do I click on? Personally, I find this a noted departure from the
simplicity I like in Google's other products -- this looks more like outlook
than it does gmail.

I'm also curious about the potential use cases for such a tool. I can see
students using this a lot, I guess, but I don't know if I see anything
compelling enough to make me change the way I use email.

~~~
kaitnieks
I see it more like a personal internet forum. Forums are great tools but you
can never get all your friends and family to use the same one. Maybe wave can
fix that.

------
uptown
With regard to the real-time transmission of what you type in chat, the only
benefit I see in something like this is that you potentially avoid those IM
conversations where one person changes the subject, and the other person is
still typing something about what you had just been talking about. It can help
avoid the sometimes disjointed topic changes because you can each see what the
other is actively typing. Aside from that, it seems much more like a "we did
it because we could" feature, and one that detracts from the experience more
than it adds.

~~~
gloob
Good job the Googlers giving the presentation almost immediately mentioned
that you'll be able to turn it off.

